# Meloxicom/Metacam AND other supplements for arthritis?



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Definitely fine to do. Is your dog showing clinical signs of arthritis (limping, trouble getting up, etc?) 
It is usually best to start out with glucosamine + fish oil and go that route before starting NSAIDS. Also Adequan is a possibility.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

My dog was diagnosed with severe arthritis when he was just seven. For the next three and a bit years, he had both meloxicam and a joint supplement, on the advice of his vet. (For the last two years of his life, he continued his joint supplement with a stronger painkiller.) The combination certainly worked well for him. Good luck with your dog.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My older dog Finn gets Rimadyl and Gabapentin, plus cold lazor treatment . He sometimes gets adaquen injections too all at once.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Paul*

Paul

I don't have any advice on this, but others shared theirs.
Praying your boy gets better!!
My Smooch used to get adequan injections.


----------

